# De plus sous ceux-ci



## La Marchesa

Salut à tout le monde, 
comment vous traduiriez "De plus sous ceux-ci on a pu trouver des couches picturales d'origine"? 
Merci en advance


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour t'aider, voici des virgules :
*"De plus, sous ceux-ci, on a pu trouver des couches picturales d'origine"*

Cela est-il plus clair ?


----------



## La Marchesa

Oui, c'est plus clair. Je l'ai lu meintes fois mais sans penser à la ponctuation =) 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pohana

La Marchesa said:


> ... Merci en advance d'avance


----------



## La Marchesa

Grazie Pohana =)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchesa,
Forse adesso non hai più bisogno d'aiuto. Casomai, definisci meglio quanto cerchi .


----------

